# Port O'Call Hilton Head



## kamloops (Feb 12, 2006)

Have booked a two bedroom RCI ( 60,500 points) exchange for third week of March.  Four adults.  Will Port O'Call accept requests from exchanges for specific units? If so, any suggestions on preferred two bedrooms units.  Does the Port O'Call resort golf courses offer package deals at this time of year?  This is our first time to HH so any information on golf, shopping or restaurant would be appreciated.


----------



## wrkirt (Feb 12, 2006)

You should love Hilton Head and especially Port of Call, its in Shipyard Plantation and i think you will be happy with its location. We have never stayed there so can't help with requesting specific room but would suggest you call and inquire.  Regarding restaurants, do a search for "hilton head restaurants" using the search bar just below TUG on eastern BBS board. This search will give you plenty of discussions on restaurants. We have been visting HHI for 20 years and tend to to back to some of our favorites each year. There is a fair amount of restaurants that come and go but there are lots of choices. HHI tends to be more of a casual place and most of the restaruants reflect that. You will get lots of information and restaruants books when you arrive, the island is not that big and you will be able to find all that you may need. Enjoy


----------



## annetteterry (Feb 12, 2006)

We have stayed at Port O Call using a weeks exchange.   When we exchanged RCI assigned us an available unit and it was not possible to change to another unit.

We loved the resort.  One of the outdoor pools is heated in March so that's a nice feature (many HH resorts don't heat their outdoor pools).   Everything is well maintained and it is close to the beach.

We fell in love with Hilton Head on our first visit, which was to Port O Call.   We have been back several times since and we always stay in Shipyard Plantation.   Our family loves biking there so take advantage of the bicycle rental deals offered by the resort.  Not only are there trails to explore for miles, but you can bike on the hard-packed sand on the beach.  When we stayed the resort offered a golf package with discounts for guest but we didn't golf.

Stop at the vistor's center right after you arrive on the island and you will get lots of great information, plus you can see the museum with interesting info about HH.  

One of the reasons we love HH is the vast choice of reasonably priced restaurants.   Our favorite is the Sea Shack which is just outside the west  entrance to Shipyard.  All types of fresh fish prepared as you like it in a very laidback setting.  Another fun place is the Salty Dog in Sea Pines. They have a live web cam and our kids got a kick out of calling grandma and grandpa on the cell phone so they could log on and see us waving to them. The food was good and the setting next to the marina is nice.

Have a great time!


----------



## nerodog (Feb 13, 2006)

*Port O Call*

Hi, I have stayed here twice and did not get to  request either time. I was told that the unit was already set up when the eaxchange came in . However, why not call if you want something special.. I was in a deluxe 2 BR which was unit 308. Apparently, there are two types of 2 BR so that would be something to check. Do you already have an assigned unit ?? Then, you could ask what kind of unit it is. You will love the resort. We would certainly stay again. We stayed in the 2BR and the 3 BR cottage. Its a small resort so its easy to get to the pools, tennis etc... great places to eat too... SIgnes Bakery is a great place to pick up things... also like Truffles in Sea PInes, Charlies on 278, Santa Fe Cafe (mexican flair),  wexford cafe is cute and great food !!  See my other posts and resort review...


----------



## AROMANO (Sep 25, 2006)

*port o' call*

i just booked a three bedroom through an exchange with RCI. I have unit 31, does anyone know if that is one of the cottages? Thanks


Anthony


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 25, 2006)

All 3 bedrooms at Port O Call are cottages....and they are fabulous!
Deb


----------



## AROMANO (Sep 25, 2006)

how far is the beach walk? Are the cottages closer or farther from the beach?

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## mikey0531 (Sep 25, 2006)

We stayed there last year -- I have a resort map somewhere -- but can't find it at the moment -- but the cottages are right near the exit gate to get to the beach.  We didn't go to the beach much -- even with us close to the gate -- we had a 2 1/2 year old -- so the walk was a bit of a pain -- but I'd say it was about two small blocks to the beach -- there's beach access right across the street from the gate, but it's private (not for Port O'call).  So, to get to the beach, you go out the gate, across the street, walk one block and then down one other block to get to the beach.  Debi



			
				AROMANO said:
			
		

> how far is the beach walk? Are the cottages closer or farther from the beach?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anthony


----------



## AROMANO (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds great, my family loves Hilton Head Island. In the past we had always stayed at a beachfront hotel, so my wife was a little worried about the walk to the beach. When I go, my kids will be almost 8 and 4, so a couple of blocks doesn't sound so bad.

Thanks again everyone.

Anthony


----------



## annetteterry (Sep 26, 2006)

We actually stayed in unit 31 once, and yes, it is a cottage.   There is a lagoon in the center of the resort and some units face this lagoon.  Unit 31 doesn't face the lagoon but may have a partial view.  It is near the gate you go thru to walk to the beach.  The beach is about 1.5 blocks away.   It is a short walk to the nearest outdoor pool.  I do have a map of the resort that I have scanned and could email you if you are interested.


----------



## AROMANO (Sep 26, 2006)

annetteterry said:
			
		

> We actually stayed in unit 31 once, and yes, it is a cottage.   There is a lagoon in the center of the resort and some units face this lagoon.  Unit 31 doesn't face the lagoon but may have a partial view.  It is near the gate you go thru to walk to the beach.  The beach is about 1.5 blocks away.   It is a short walk to the nearest outdoor pool.  I do have a map of the resort that I have scanned and could email you if you are interested.



Thanks, I sent you a pm 

Anthony


----------



## darlene1530 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Port O' Call visit*

We reserved a unit at Port O' Call through RCI. We did not realize that some of the 3 bedroom cattages are far away from the main resort. We ended up in on of the cattages about a mile away from the main resort. The cottage was very nice and it had a small private pool in the back yard. The bad part was it was about a 5 minute drive to the main resort and too far away from the beach.We had to load the car up and drive to the beach.


----------

